# August 2011 Black Library Releases - Now Available for Pre-Order



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The next batch of Black Library novels are available. Though its somewhat slim pickings this month, with only the end of the Nagash trilogy being worthy of note. _Nagash Immortal_ by Mike Lee ends the current Time of Legends series and makes way for the new. _Imperial Glory_ by Richard Williams is another standalone Imperial Guard novel that holds no interest for me personally. And finally _The Madness Within_ by Steve Lyons, a standalone Space Marine audio that may be worth getting if you really are curious.

Its next month that i'm interested in. _Defenders of Ulthuan_, _Sons of Ellyrion_ and _Path of the Seer_. Any who don't like Eldar or Elves won't be pleased but those of us who do, like me, will be overjoyed.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, I've got all of the novels that you've mentioned above already though . Still, _Imperial Glory_ is pretty good as is _The Madness Within_. Haven't read the others, seeing as the Eldar and the Elf Novels only turned up today.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice, I've got all of the novels that you've mentioned above already though . Still, _Imperial Glory_ is pretty good as is _The Madness Within_. Haven't read the others, seeing as the Eldar and the Elf Novels only turned up today.


I've mentioned that I hate you right? :ireful2:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The hate is strong.

I did a massive order yesterday, just got prom sun to read and im all caught up.


----------



## GregorEisenhorn (May 19, 2011)

Have BL made clear how they're going to progress the Time of Legends arc? I have seen that there's a collection of short sories and then the CL Werner title (I forget the name, is it Dead of Winter or such?), but what direction is the series going in?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe there's a (trilogy?) focusing on "War of the Beard", and is written by Nick Kyme and somebody else, possibly Chris Wraight, but I can't remember whom exactly, and there is a Skaven novel written by CL werner methinks. 

This hasn't been confirmed by BL to my knowledge, but from various places (Black Library Bolthole, Black Library Live!, other threads), these have been revealed.


----------



## GregorEisenhorn (May 19, 2011)

Sweet, sounds good. Cheers, BoK. The CLW book is on the BL website as an early 2012 release, but nothing beyond a title thus far. Still, bit of skaven never goes awry- my musk glands are swelling with excitement!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

GregorEisenhorn said:


> Still, bit of skaven never goes awry- my musk glands are swelling with excitement!


:shok:

@ Lord of the Night - do we, blessed of the GRRM, need anything but _A Dance With Dragons_, this July? :wink:

Edit: so the thread is August :angry:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> :shok:
> 
> @ Lord of the Night - do we, blessed of the GRRM, need anything but _A Dance With Dragons_, this July? :wink:
> 
> Edit: so the thread is August :angry:


No we do not. Though i'm also getting _Ghost Story_, the 13th Dresden Files novel in July so its gonna be a damn good month.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Though i'm also getting _Ghost Story_, the 13th Dresden Files novel in July...


Such joy in my heart at those words.

Such joy.


----------

